
How Covid-19 Is Impacting Amazon Prices - midef
https://seekingalpha.com/instablog/47874053-john-defeo/5426680-how-covidminus-19-is-impacting-amazon-prices
======
Mountain_Skies
Pulse oximeters seem to be in short supply, with the few that are in stock
being significantly more expensive than normal. There has been discussion
about covid-19 causing low blood oxygen in those who aren't otherwise showing
symptoms so they have no idea that their bodies are operating at a reduced
capacity until they start feeling light headed. This is probably what is
causing the pulse oximeter sellout.

